# Don't try this at home.



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Yeah, that'll be sore for a while. ouch.


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

guess you guys dont have good insurance, how about go to the ER, could get infected, then you can loose your thumb or whole hand!!!


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

sparks134 said:


> guess you guys dont have good insurance, how about go to the ER, could get infected, then you can loose your thumb or whole hand!!!


Crybaby! If that was actually true, I'd be working on at least my 50th set of hands by now. I bind myself up the same way 220 did. Anti-bacterial electrical tape and if its real bad, some of my cleanest dirty McDonald's napkins.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

The bad thing about cuts like that is that in a few days when it starts to feel better, you'll start ramming around and split it back open again.


----------



## cguillas (Jun 25, 2009)

Dip it in two-part epoxy. You'll be fine.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

cguillas said:


> Dip it in two-part epoxy. You'll be fine.


I worked with a carpenter for a while that had badly chapped hands, and he used superglue when his hands split open.


----------



## cguillas (Jun 25, 2009)

Oh, I've done that. Cyanoacrylate glue is used in surgery as sutures; it's the same stuff. I normally need it when I split a fingernail on something and need something to fill in the gap. Happens every three months or so.


----------



## Kevin J (Dec 11, 2008)

I use super glue for any slices I get that will go back together. Same stuff as what they use in the hospitals, just not ''sterile''. The way it burns though, it has to be killing bacteria or something.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

What the heck do you think you carry a roll of black tape for?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

you guys are all hacks!


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Isn't that where CA glue was developed? By the military for closing wounds in war zones?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

sparks134 said:


> you guys are all hacks!


...said the wuss to the man that's getting the job done.


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

phd HAHAHAHA!


----------



## Sparky480 (Aug 26, 2007)

Did you at least get to finish with the backhoe?? haha


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

sparks134 said:


> you guys are all hacks!


Do you run to the ER every time you get a cut or scrape? 

Don't get me wrong, some guys do, and if that is what works for them that's fine, I guess.

If someone working for me is hurt in ANY way I leave it up to him to decide what he wants to do. Unless of course I overrule him and send him off to the ER against his will to CmyA.


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

hope you get gen- green and loose it! wont be poking funn at me anymore


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> Do you run to the ER every time you get a cut or scrape?
> 
> Don't get me wrong, some guys do, and if that is what works for them that's fine, I guess.
> 
> If someone working for me is hurt in ANY way I leave it up to him to decide what he wants to do. Unless of course I overrule him and send him off to the ER against his will to CmyA.


My wife is a nurse. I either go to the ER and get yelled at by her friends AND get yelled at by my wife at home, or just wait until I get home and get yelled at one time. The decision is not so hard. :laughing:


----------



## lectro88 (Jul 13, 2009)

Man that makes my balls and toes ache. I guess it could have been worse. Sorry man ! To keep from hitting it or worse, I cut a piece of pvc about 3/4" longer than my finger and slide it over my injured finger for protection. I looks a little silly, but it works very well. The doctor uses something similar, and more expensive and not as protective. Smooth the inside and outside edges for comfort. Just call me Dr. Quack LOL


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

sparks134 said:


> hope you get gen- green and loose it! wont be poking funn at me anymore


 
Poking fun at someone is a world away from wishing them ill.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

sparks134 said:


> hope you get gen- green and loose it! wont be poking funn at me anymore


You get your mommy to put a Sponge Bob band-aid on all your boo-boo's? 

A reasonable man will know in a day or two if it's getting infected, and he'd go seek help. For every one guy who would go to the ER for a cut like that, there's probably 1000 guys who bound it up with whatever was handy and made out just fine.


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

sparks134 said:


> hope you get gen- green and loose it! wont be poking funn at me anymore


It's "gangrene" not "gen-green". 

It's "fun" not "funn".


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> You get your mommy to put a Sponge Bob band-aid on all your boo-boo's?


Yes. :whistling2:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Peter D said:


> Yes. :whistling2:


Spiderman for me!












History of Band-Aids.​


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

sparks134 said:


> guess you guys dont have good insurance, how about go to the ER, could get infected, then you can loose your thumb or whole hand!!!


This is a run-on set of grammatically incorrect sentence fragments. It should look like this: 

"I guess you guys don't have good insurance. How about you go to the E.R.? It could get infected, and you could lose your thumb or whole hand!" 

And it's "lose," not "loose." :thumbsup:


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Damn 220, how were you reaching for it? I mean, how do you do that just reaching under there? You'd have to be jamming your hand under there furiously:laughing:


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

I didn't konw this was an English class!


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

sparks134 said:


> I didn't konw this was an English class!


It's "know, not "konw."


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

sparks134 said:


> I didn't konw this was an English class!


Yes, indeed. There's a dress code too.


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

its KO , like knock out:jester:


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

im afraid you are going to live. it isnt going to be pretty, you'll have to pay taxes and your thumb will hurt.:thumbup:

and to the guy that goes to the er, you big baby!
33 has wonderfull compressive qualities, works great for the gushers.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

sparks134 said:


> I didn't konw this was an English class!


You'll learn about the Spelling SS and the Grammer Gestapo.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

480sparky said:


> You'll learn about the Spelling SS and the Grammer Gestapo.


And a big, fat, ugly, annoying braggart we affectionately call "Tool."


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

mattsilkwood said:


> im afraid you are going to live. it isnt going to be pretty, you'll have to pay taxes and your thumb will hurt.:thumbup:
> 
> and to the guy that goes to the er, you big baby!
> 33 has wonderfull compressive qualities, works great for the gushers.


You'd waste 33 on that paper cut? Regular old jap wrap would work fine. I've had worse than that in my eye, and still kept going.


----------



## Shado (Jan 1, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> My wife is a nurse. I either go to the ER and get yelled at by her friends AND get yelled at by my wife at home, or just wait until I get home and get yelled at one time. The decision is not so hard. :laughing:


Damn, you can't win either way.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Peter D said:


> And a big, fat, ugly, annoying braggart we affectionately call "Tool."


Just wait until Marc starts making you diagram your sentences.


----------



## cguillas (Jun 25, 2009)




----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

After 9 months away from the tools, all my long lost scars are showing up again.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

> guess you guys dont have good insurance, how about go to the ER, could get infected, then you can loose your thumb or whole hand!!!


I had to go to a $5K deductible plan to keep my premiums from increasing 40% so my insurance does indeed suck. Believe me, I spent the first night thinking about how bad it might be.



> The bad thing about cuts like that is that in a few days when it starts to feel better, you'll start ramming around and split it back open again.


Tonight is softball night. I hope there will be an extra guy there. I'm not sure I wan't to rip it open for the sake of recreation:jester:




> Dip it in two-part epoxy. You'll be fine


A LONG time ago, we told a new guy to put PVC glue on a cut. We _thought _he knew it was a joke.:no:



> Cyanoacrylate glue is used in surgery as sutures


Super glue crossed my mind but at firat, I couldn't even put water on it...too painful. The next dat it looked like it would close up so I nixed that Idea in favor of a couple tight bandaids.



> Did you at least get to finish with the backhoe?? haha


Hell yeah. I put in 4 hours while trying to hold my tumb up and out of the way. I called the rental yard before I even took a good look at my thumb. I wanted to express my feelings while I was still in pain. I told them to bring another hoe out and I wouldn't sue them.



> hope you get gen- green and loose it! wont be poking funn at me anymore


I will still have fingers to poke with.

BTW, I swear to God, my index finger tip was hurting just from being connected via the nervous system.




> Damn 220, how were you reaching for it? I mean, how do you do that just reaching under there?


Hard to describe. I had to take a closer look to see what the hell happened. The L shaped latch fixed to the seat came up and caught my thumb between it and the fixed portion.


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

Here in Canada, We just go to the hospital and git r done.. No cost... No worries..


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

> Here in Canada, We just go to the hospital and git r done.. No cost... No worries..


Don't get us started :laughing: It's the current raging debate with strong points on both sides. Unfortunately the issue won't get resolved because no one wants to address the heart of the the health care costs. One side says "We deserve health care!" and the other side screams "Socialism!"

Like I said, don't get us started.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Toronto Sparky said:


> Here in Canada, We just go to the hospital and git r done.. No cost... No worries..


Doesn't it take months to get a doctors visit?


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

> Doesn't it take months to get a doctors visit?


I suspect that is propaganda. It may take months to schedule a surgery but I bet you could get basic health care for something like stiches or a sinus infection right away.

Of course I don't know nothin about Canaduh.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

220/221 said:


> I suspect that is propaganda. It may take months to schedule a surgery but I bet you could get basic health care for something like stiches or a sinus infection right away.
> 
> Of course I don't know nothin about Canaduh.


I watched it on O'Reilly and yeah it was surgery, not a sinus infection.


----------



## cguillas (Jun 25, 2009)

It depends on the surgery. Yeah, there's a waiting list for certain surgeries, but if you need something now you'll get it now. Stitches are done in minutes, but if I need a lung transplant, well, our governments don't have body farms like the HMOs in the US do.


----------



## cguillas (Jun 25, 2009)

NolaTigaBait said:


> Doesn't it take months to get a doctors visit?


No. For a doctor's visit (non-emerg) I go to a walk-in CLSC which is a public community health clinic. I'm screened by a nurse who determines if I need a doctor immediately, and if I do need a doctor, she determines if the triage doctor on site is qualified to address my concerns. This is useful if what I need is an allergist, proctologist, etc. Otherwise, the on-site doctor sees me within a couple of hours and life goes on. There are also private practices available and I can make an appointment for more in-depth planned things like annual physical examinations and these work much the same way as a dentist or optometrist would, and a couple of weeks lead time is needed for the appointment. My provincial health care plan pays for the doctor's labour, and if I need meds, crutches, orthopaedic shoes, etc, my employer covers that through my group benefits plan.


----------



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> Do you run to the ER every time you get a cut or scrape?
> 
> Don't get me wrong, some guys do, and if that is what works for them that's fine, I guess.
> 
> If someone working for me is hurt in ANY way I leave it up to him to decide what he wants to do. Unless of course I overrule him and send him off to the ER against his will to CmyA.


I am an EMT and say that it is no big deal. Heck I do as others have said I use electrical tape and gauze or papertowels. it the chunk of skin was missing or it was partially amputated it would be a different story.

I also hate the people that call because they have a scrape for the last week but now at 2:00 in the morning it needs to me looked at by the doctor.

Also did anyone notice this in his info: Chicago Local 134? No wonder he is saying this he is probably(sp?) forced to go to the ER (by ambulance) everytime he gets a scrape on the job.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

I cut the corner of the tip of my pinky finger clean off on a 45 yanking mc through some metal studs a few years back, nasty slice similar to 220's, thing bled like a sunumnubich instantly and I could not find the missing piece on the ground......

No insurance, no doc, no ER.......just used antibiotic ointment the first few days, then kept it wrapped and clean for a month or two after. The entire tip grew back, print and all. THe human body is awesome.

And yes superglue was invented to close wounds, you can use it.

And you should never use antibiotic ointments or peroxide or alchohol past the first day or so of the laceration.


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

Tape for patching up, olfa for digging stuff out, tywraps to keep my hair outta my face, flatblade and sandpaper to do my nails at breaktime (a girls gotta do what a girls gotta do) 

If it's really bad, there is always the handymans best friend....duct tape. That will keep your finger all the way together, and they have used that stuff on me in the hospital so I figure its ok on the job.


----------

